

Privacy: Think Google knows your secrets? Meet Yodlee - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2010/11/16/pf/online_banking_yodlee/index.htm

======
rg
Yodlee's own free consumer webservice is outstanding.

<https://moneycenter.yodlee.com>

Once you enter your accounts, you see every transaction from yesterday
aggregated in one place every morning. It's smart about categorizing
expenditures, and presents you with a full portfolio. It predicts and notifies
you of bills. It works with every financial account out there.

I've used the service for several years, with never an outage or a mistake.
The UI steadily improves, version after version.

Most people use Yodlee's back end through one of its bank or brokerage
partners, but using Yodlee directly and for free is definitely worth a try.

------
scrrr
Remedy: Always withdraw money from ATM and pay for everything with cash.

~~~
nodata
and try to always use the same ATM.

------
chaostheory
I think yodlee was started by one of the founders of hotmail.

------
lincolnpark
Never pay with debit

~~~
mapleoin
As opposed to credit? How would tracking that be different in this case?

